# Swangas Schmangas. Lets talk stupid trucks



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

Enough about hating on brothers and their slabs and swangas. 

How about a thread on the dumbest waste of money jacked up pickup trucks? I swear you can Google search "stupid looking trucks" and find a lot of laughs.

Here is one modestly stupid truck like you see all the time. Applying the logic on the other thread, you might argue that the owner is probably behind on his house trailer payment and child support. Not my logic. Have fun your way. This is America.

Edit: Here are another couple of stupidest truck contenders.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Stupid and a waste of money? where are you from? I call those bad f'n ars.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You sound a little miffed that all you can afford is your 95 model S-10...:rotfl:


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Could be worse. This painting sold for $1.1M. There are tons of ways to waste money, and it's up to you to decide whether you wasted it or not.


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

All of that should be illegal to be on roads.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

chili gravy... my chili gravy... 1.1m?
dang.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I see a styrofoam atlanta falcons cooler in the last pic. Total waste of $$$


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

like Foxworthy said...
you cant give ******** money...
they just caint help it.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I call them Mall crawlers,,, that's the only place you see them,,, and not in the mud and poo where 4x4 wheelers should be,, just sayin..


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

When did we decide how others spend there pay checks!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I never understood why these kinda trucks are in front of tanning salons ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

mmm Ground Hawgs I ain't seen any of dem thare tires in a while now!! boiy


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Shin-Diggin said:


> When did we decide how others spend there pay checks!


I don't! I just want to drive them bad boys!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Most men drive them to the salons to get their pedicures. Just saying.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

deano5x said:


> I never understood why these kinda trucks are in front of tanning salons ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Advertisement. Big trucks stand out.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Is that Mike W's truck I just looked at? The White one!!


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Spending money on jacked up trucks like this is no different than hoodrats spending money on huge rims and spinners...its all for attention anyways.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

rugger said:


> Spending money on jacked up trucks like this is no different than hoodrats spending money on huge rims and spinners...its all for attention anyways.


Wrong!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't stand jacked up trucks blaring rap music. I also can not stand diesel trucks with exhaust systems and blowing black smoke.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Wrong!!!
> 
> View attachment 1076145


that's rich coming from a guy that is as round as he is tall


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Everybody drinkin that hateraid this week LMAO!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...0BB84CA67E46AFE771F84F2395BBD&selectedIndex=6

got grampa everywhere he needed to go...
pasture, fields, groceries and liquor store...


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

9121SS said:


> .


 That's what you call "Road hard and put up wet"


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> I can't stand jacked up trucks blaring rap music. I also can not stand diesel trucks with exhaust systems and blowing black smoke.


Here is my lifted diesel with a system that blares Hank, Willie, and Merle louder than most "hood cars". However I try to be respectful and never play music in parking lots at traffic lights etc. As far as the smoke thing goes, 1. It's better more my truck than the EPA emissions **** equipped to choke diesel engines. 2. You are only going to see smoke if you cut me off or drive like a d*ck.

Now if you think my truck is stupid or a waste of money that is fine. I am 25 and saved up since I was 16 to build a truck like this. For one I can see better in traffic because I always know what's up ahead and secondly it looks badarse IMO. My truck is also more useful than people spending tons of money collecting watches or paintings they will never use. At the end of the day you do what makes you happy I did not build this truck for anyone but myself and if you want me to change it PM me and I will tell you where to address the check because you will be paying for those changes.

Now whistling, I do get what you are saying and I am not trying to be rude, there are some bad apples that make some of us owners look bad and hell I may be one of them from time to time, but I always try to be courteous to others on the road.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Ha*



whistlingdixie said:


> I can't stand jacked up trucks blaring rap music. I also can not stand diesel trucks with exhaust systems and blowing black smoke.


So you drive a Prius?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> that's rich coming from a guy that is as round as he is tall


Yer seeester still upset huh!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Yer seeester still upset huh!!!


.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Can you say "troll thread"?
I don't and never have had a tall truck but I've spent plenty money on other toys that DHs would not approve of.
I'll also admit I'd rather ride in a tall truck than a small car of any kind.
My wife and kids could be riding in small cars to save gas and all the other "green" schwit that those type(I'm referring to the DHs mentioned above) condone but they don't.
Like mentioned it is a free country and all can drive what they choose or can afford...even DHs!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

txwader247 said:


> Here is my lifted diesel with a system that blares Hank, Willie, and Merle louder than most "hood cars". However I try to be respectful and never play music in parking lots at traffic lights etc. As far as the smoke thing goes, 1. It's better more my truck than the EPA emissions **** equipped to choke diesel engines. 2. You are only going to see smoke if you cut me off or drive like a d*ck.
> 
> Now if you think my truck is stupid or a waste of money that is fine. I am 25 and saved up since I was 16 to build a truck like this. For one I can see better in traffic because I always know what's up ahead and secondly it looks badarse IMO. My truck is also more useful than people spending tons of money collecting watches or paintings they will never use. At the end of the day you do what makes you happy I did not build this truck for anyone but myself and if you want me to change it PM me and I will tell you where to address the check because you will be paying for those changes.
> 
> Now whistling, I do get what you are saying and I am not trying to be rude, there are some bad apples that make some of us owners look bad and hell I may be one of them from time to time, but I always try to be courteous to others on the road.


The only problem I see here is that you have a jacked up 250, blaring music, on the beach and there are no girls in bikini's


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

txwader247 said:


> Here is my lifted diesel with a system that blares Hank, Willie, and Merle louder than most "hood cars". However I try to be respectful and never play music in parking lots at traffic lights etc. As far as the smoke thing goes, 1. It's better more my truck than the EPA emissions **** equipped to choke diesel engines. 2. You are only going to see smoke if you cut me off or drive like a d*ck.
> 
> Now if you think my truck is stupid or a waste of money that is fine. I am 25 and saved up since I was 16 to build a truck like this. For one I can see better in traffic because I always know what's up ahead and secondly it looks badarse IMO. My truck is also more useful than people spending tons of money collecting watches or paintings they will never use. At the end of the day you do what makes you happy I did not build this truck for anyone but myself and if you want me to change it PM me and I will tell you where to address the check because you will be paying for those changes.
> 
> Now whistling, I do get what you are saying and I am not trying to be rude, there are some bad apples that make some of us owners look bad and hell I may be one of them from time to time, but I always try to be courteous to others on the road.


easy big guy. This thread is about jacked up pickups, not stock superduties... you've got a ways to go to get into this catagory


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> The only problem I see here is that you have a jacked up 250, blaring music, on the beach and there are no girls in bikini's[/quote
> 
> Prolly got their own bowling team too!!!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

txwader247 said:


> Here is my lifted diesel with a system that blares Hank, Willie, and Merle louder than most "hood cars". However I try to be respectful and never play music in parking lots at traffic lights etc. As far as the smoke thing goes, 1. It's better more my truck than the EPA emissions **** equipped to choke diesel engines. 2. You are only going to see smoke if you cut me off or drive like a d*ck.
> 
> Now if you think my truck is stupid or a waste of money that is fine. I am 25 and saved up since I was 16 to build a truck like this. For one I can see better in traffic because I always know what's up ahead and secondly it looks badarse IMO. My truck is also more useful than people spending tons of money collecting watches or paintings they will never use. At the end of the day you do what makes you happy I did not build this truck for anyone but myself and if you want me to change it PM me and I will tell you where to address the check because you will be paying for those changes.
> 
> Now whistling, I do get what you are saying and I am not trying to be rude, there are some bad apples that make some of us owners look bad and hell I may be one of them from time to time, but I always try to be courteous to others on the road.


Only 10 years to get a ford...is it the king ranch at least  Jk. Nice ride bud....could be worse....like a dodge lol


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

txwader247 said:


> Here is my lifted diesel with a system that blares Hank, Willie, and Merle louder than most "hood cars". However I try to be respectful and never play music in parking lots at traffic lights etc. As far as the smoke thing goes, 1. It's better more my truck than the EPA emissions **** equipped to choke diesel engines. 2. You are only going to see smoke if you cut me off or drive like a d*ck.
> 
> Now if you think my truck is stupid or a waste of money that is fine. I am 25 and saved up since I was 16 to build a truck like this. For one I can see better in traffic because I always know what's up ahead and secondly it looks badarse IMO. My truck is also more useful than people spending tons of money collecting watches or paintings they will never use. At the end of the day you do what makes you happy I did not build this truck for anyone but myself and if you want me to change it PM me and I will tell you where to address the check because you will be paying for those changes.
> 
> Now whistling, I do get what you are saying and I am not trying to be rude, there are some bad apples that make some of us owners look bad and hell I may be one of them from time to time, but I always try to be courteous to others on the road.


 congrats to you at 25 to be abke to afford that truck is great, while I am a stock guy I can get your upgrdes except fort the truck being white?!?!? don't get that.

but anyway good oi n you.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

So I've seen these trucks around. Usually parked somewhere. 

But I've never actually seen anyone get in or out of one. Do you have to carry a step ladder? Also, how do you get anything in or out of the bed? Especially so,etching heavy?

I know I'm old, but I just don't get it.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

jc said:


> easy big guy. This thread is about jacked up pickups, not stock superduties... you've got a ways to go to get into this catagory


Not if he has installed the smoke em option. Hahahaha


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Speaking of stupid trucks, there are a few that I laugh at rolling around Alvin. Wish I had pics.

1- diesel truck rolling on 40's or so, twin stacks out the bead (nothing unusual so far), neon lights in the undercarrage, candy/sparkle custom paint, and all 4 doors got the "swing up" kits (what I think of as lambo style doors) Any time I see this truck parked where the owner is nearby (gas pump, etc), all 4 doors are up/open, Music thumping...

2 - older, nondescript Dodge 3/4 ton, diesel, but with a HUGE riser out the bed - this sucker is in the 16"-20" range. Has the old dump-truck exhaust flapper valve on the stack. WFO, blowing black smoke, the motor can only lift the flapper about 1/2"... LOL Teenage driver.

3- I have not seen this truck for a few years, but there was an older 1/2 ton Chebby (early '90-late '80's?) huge lift, huge mud tires truck was painted with what looked like red porch paint, and had a "candy-cane" strip on the rear drive shaft. Also some truck nutz under the FRONT bumper... LOL Lady driver, mid 40's, and I think this was her daily driver, plus weekend toy, she lived near me and I saw this truck rolling almost every day. Front drive shaft was often removed, if mid-week, and in on weekends.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

"You know you are a 4 wheeler, if when you see a lowered pickup truck you want to puke."

It's not the lifted ones that bother me, but the pickups that are lowered. UGH! hwell:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

txwader247 said:


> Here is my lifted diesel with a system that blares Hank, Willie, and Merle louder than most "hood cars". However I try to be respectful and never play music in parking lots at traffic lights etc. As far as the smoke thing goes, 1. It's better more my truck than the EPA emissions **** equipped to choke diesel engines. 2. You are only going to see smoke if you cut me off or drive like a d*ck.
> 
> Now if you think my truck is stupid or a waste of money that is fine. I am 25 and saved up since I was 16 to build a truck like this. For one I can see better in traffic because I always know what's up ahead and secondly it looks badarse IMO. My truck is also more useful than people spending tons of money collecting watches or paintings they will never use. At the end of the day you do what makes you happy I did not build this truck for anyone but myself and if you want me to change it PM me and I will tell you where to address the check because you will be paying for those changes.
> 
> Now whistling, I do get what you are saying and I am not trying to be rude, there are some bad apples that make some of us owners look bad and hell I may be one of them from time to time, but I always try to be courteous to others on the road.


Wow there champ I never said anything is wrong with a lifted diesel or playing country. I said I can not stand diesels with aftermarket exhaust that blow black smoke when you are riding behind them. I think you have a good looking truck but If I was 25 with a nice looking truck I would have had girls posted up on my truck and not a bunch of dudes.

BTW some of those paintings that people collect actually increase in value can you say the same about your truck?

Also for whoever asked about if I drive a prius then my answer is no. I actually drive a Chevy LTZ truck. I like a fully loaded truck over a base truck with shiny wheels.


----------



## txcastn'blast (Sep 19, 2005)

Or you could go the lifted 2WD running P225s route . . .


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> Enough about hating on brothers and their slabs and swangas.
> 
> How about a thread on the dumbest waste of money jacked up pickup trucks? I swear you can Google search "stupid looking trucks" and find a lot of laughs.
> 
> ...


LMAO, it's people like you that vote for presidents like we have today! If you don't like them don't look at them. You must not know how far you can go with a pair of 44" ground hawgs and 2- 12" woofers with highs and mids pumpin "country boy" by HW Jr. Out in the middle of nowhere, where arse holes like you can't make it.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

whistlingdixie said:


> Wow there champ I never said anything is wrong with a lifted diesel or playing country. I said I can not stand diesels with aftermarket exhaust that blow black smoke when you are riding behind them. I think you have a good looking truck but If I was 25 with a nice looking truck I would have had girls posted up on my truck and not a bunch of dudes.
> 
> BTW some of those paintings that people collect actually increase in value can you say the same about your truck?
> 
> Also for whoever asked about if I drive a prius then my answer is no. I actually drive a Chevy LTZ truck. I like a fully loaded truck over a base truck with shiny wheels.


Blowing black smoke is not caused by after market exhaust :headknock

Feast your eyes on these beauties


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll snap a pic of this guy down in league city that has a older yellow f250 on boggers. 
Even has yellow painted under carriage. Mall crawler if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

My "Stupid" dropped 12 sec truck


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Johnboat said:


> I love lifted trucks but my husband will not let me have one so ill just hate. Clinton for 2016


To much info...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Txwader247 and flounder pounder, those are two nice A $ $ rigs.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Flounder_Pounder said:


> My "Stupid" dropped 12 sec truck


Nice ride! I've always said trucks were made to go one of two directions. Up or down. I like em both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Some of you read this thread without reading the Swangas one*

Heres what happened. Someone posted pictures of the extreme Houston slab and swangas culture of some black people. There was a lot of ridicule and even some hatin'.

So, being a fair minded person and not wanting to hijack that thread, I started this one about ridiculous jacked up white boy trucks.

Lets make it simple and just acknowledge that people in each of the three major races have their own ridiculous extreme vehicle cults.

1. Some Houston blacks have slabs with swangas.
2. Some LA Hispanics have low riders that bounce up and down
3. Some Southern white boys have trucks you need a ladder to get into.

Any questions?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

******* bling.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

txwader247 said:


> Here is my lifted diesel with a system that blares Hank, Willie, and Merle louder than most "hood cars". However I try to be respectful and never play music in parking lots at traffic lights etc. As far as the smoke thing goes, 1. It's better more my truck than the EPA emissions **** equipped to choke diesel engines. 2. You are only going to see smoke if you cut me off or drive like a d*ck.
> 
> Now if you think my truck is stupid or a waste of money that is fine. I am 25 and saved up since I was 16 to build a truck like this. For one I can see better in traffic because I always know what's up ahead and secondly it looks badarse IMO. My truck is also more useful than people spending tons of money collecting watches or paintings they will never use. At the end of the day you do what makes you happy I did not build this truck for anyone but myself and if you want me to change it PM me and I will tell you where to address the check because you will be paying for those changes.
> 
> Now whistling, I do get what you are saying and I am not trying to be rude, there are some bad apples that make some of us owners look bad and hell I may be one of them from time to time, but I always try to be courteous to others on the road.


i agree with everything you said here except for the watch thing. to compare investing a bunch of money into a truck that you'll never even get half of back to buying fine watches that can appreciate in value... that's not smart investing. obviously you don't buy a truck for an investment, that's why the two are different.

do what makes you happy, personally, i like the truck, looks great and probably runs like a scalded ape. nice rig, just totally different from watches.

2012 F250 KR FX4 Diesel


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

Watches are stupid, get a cell phone.:slimer: Sorry I couldn't find an icon for stirring the pot.



POC Troutman said:


> i agree with everything you said here except for the watch thing. to compare investing a bunch of money into a truck that you'll never even get half of back to buying fine watches that can appreciate in value... that's not smart investing. obviously you don't buy a truck for an investment, that's why the two are different.
> 
> do what makes you happy, personally, i like the truck, looks great and probably runs like a scalded ape. nice rig, just totally different from watches.
> 
> 2012 F250 KR FX4 Diesel


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Blowing black smoke is not caused by after market exhaust :headknock
> 
> Feast your eyes on these beauties


 No but putting an aftermarket exhaust on a diesel to make it even louder is stupid. The black exhaust is due to programmers.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Yer seeester still upset huh!!!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> No but putting an aftermarket exhaust on a diesel to make it even louder is stupid. The black exhaust is due to programmers.


My Chebby gasser (6.0) is louder than my Dmax with exhaust. Truck will smoke on stock setting as well there bud.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Plus you get this.......


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Txwader247 and flounder pounder, those are two nice A $ $ rigs.





aggieanglr said:


> Nice ride! I've always said trucks were made to go one of two directions. Up or down. I like em both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words gents!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I've noticed its a young mans thing. Older males generally don't value that type of thing very much. Unless of course they can make some money off it.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

There seems to be a connection between ***clowns in jacked up trucks and exiting off the beltway at 225 around 6 o'clock in the morning!:biggrin:


----------

